# Is it a Cali model ?



## secgenteg (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 1998 Altima GXE the production date is 10/97 wich would make it a 98 I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to identify the diff between FED and Cali thanks guys.:wtf


----------

